# No Wii video



## Southern Gorilla (Sep 5, 2015)

I know the Wii is an antique, but I'm hoping somebody can help me figure out what's wrong. I have it hooked to our new Sony STR-DH550 receiver via the standard Wii RCA connection. When we set the receiver to the appropriate input channel we only get audio from the Wii. The receiver is hooked to the TV via the HDMI output and has no problem sending video from the Blu-ray or cable box to the TV. So I don't understand why the Wii video doesn't make the trip. We could hook the Wii straight to the TV like we did before getting the new receiver. But we'd like to keep the audio going through the surround system.

Could it be because the receiver can't translate the RCA input to HDMI output? I know we can get an HDMI converter for the Wii. So maybe that's the only solution.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

your assessment is correct regarding the RCA to HDMI


----------



## Southern Gorilla (Sep 5, 2015)

Mike Edwards said:


> your assessment is correct regarding the RCA to HDMI


Wow, that was a quick response. Thanks. That clears up the mystery and makes the solution very simple.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Southern Gorilla said:


> Wow, that was a quick response. Thanks. That clears up the mystery and makes the solution very simple.


lol, it's called being lazy in my PJ's in front of the computer . 

hopefully it helped


----------



## Southern Gorilla (Sep 5, 2015)

Mike Edwards said:


> lol, it's called being lazy in my PJ's in front of the computer .
> 
> hopefully it helped


Perfect day for lazing about.

It helped tremendously. Now I just have to figure out what the difference is between all the Wii converters and where I can get one locally.


----------

